

E-Ink Prototype Kit. - dan_the_welder
http://store.nexternal.com/shared/StoreFront/default.asp?CS=eink&StoreType=BtoC&Count1=361232936&Count2=278373360

======
dan_the_welder
3000 dollars for a devkit makes no sense to me at all.

